# MLS Next



## JPS (May 30, 2021)

There are some skeptics out there that think the name MLS Next is chosen for marketing reasons. They think it should be called MLS NOT !! It has nothing to do with MLS


----------



## mlx (May 30, 2021)

Well, it does have to do with the MLS.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 30, 2021)

MLS Next is a system of youth soccer leagues that are managed, organized and controlled by Major League Soccer. It was introduced by the league in 2020. The system was introduced in mid 2020 and will be active for the first time during the 2020–21 season. It is a successor to the U.S. Soccer Development Academy. Wikipedia


----------



## JPS (May 30, 2021)

Why did the MLS clubs constantly complain about the DA and wanted to withdraw their teams from DA due to lack of "competition " for them only 2 years ago? Now they formed a similar league with much weaker teams? Could it be because they want to be able to play their reserve teams in there?


----------



## OliveGroveHarrier (May 31, 2021)

So...did we learn anything about how the mls next versus ecnl comparison looks based on the man city cup results?


----------



## mlx (May 31, 2021)

OliveGroveHarrier said:


> So...did we learn anything about how the mls next versus ecnl comparison looks based on the man city cup results?


I don't think we learned anything new, just confirmed what we already know:


If a team belongs to a club in the MLS (Galaxy, LAFC, etc.), that's the better team.
All other teams may or maynot be equasl to ECNL teams
SOCAL teams are better than other regions teams at the same "level" (look at Marin FC ENCL B07. Two ECRL and one EAL SOCAL teams are better than them.)
LA Brakers has nothing to do and should not be in Elite leagues


----------



## galaxydad (Jun 1, 2021)

My take- the MLS teams are and should be much better that almost all other teams. I know- that’s a given 

They can’t afford to travel to only other MLS clubs so they need target practice- thus MLS Next

 The younger former DA teams are not any better than most other well run clubs top teams

Ego driven move-Strikers-  don’t like that they don’t get to call the shots in ECNL

non ego driven move- want a chance to test themselves Vs MLS teams now and then


----------



## Dargle (Jun 1, 2021)

Any attempt to compare MLS Next and Boys ECNL has to take into account structural and transitory issues.

MLS Academy teams are going to eventually attract the best talent (by at least U15, but not necessarily earlier) because they are free, prestigious, play the best competition, they clearly have the best pipeline to the pros (a direct one) and they have a very good pipeline to top colleges for the players that want that or have no pro option.  It's a myth that Boys ECNL is better for college from a scouting perspective.  Usually, that issue is more about the time you have to commit to your studies or the quality of the schooling (e.g., the Galaxy's HS). College scouts look for proxies and surviving at an MLS Academy is a useful proxy even if you're a bench player (and perhaps even a good test of whether you could be resilient fighting for playing time at a big D1 program).  Note that this doesn't mean other clubs can't beat the MLS Academy teams.  They tend to play kids up much faster and more frequently than in other leagues, which makes results hard to interpret.

Other teams in MLS Next played both the Galaxy and LAFC teams this year (in the age groups where the MLS academies fielded teams) and I don't expect those opportunities to end completely for the cost/travel reason mentioned above even if at some point the MLS Academy teams started fully playing in an MLS Academy-only division for league play or perhaps in only the oldest age group. At least this year, non-MLS Academy MLS Next teams are qualifying for the MLS Next playoffs and will be able to play other MLS Academy teams around the country.  Those who don't qualify (and those who lose in early rounds) will still be able to play in the showcase at the same time.  They also are selecting top performers from the showcase games each day to play in an evening all-star game. There will be lots of college scouts at the playoffs/showcase because of the MLS Academy teams and I imagine the evening showcase all star game will attract a higher % of scouts than the normal games too. Would that be better college scouting opportunities than a Boys ECNL showcase/playoffs?  Not clear, but as long as the MLS Academies are there (even if the non-MLS Academy teams didn't play them at all in league), that's a structural advantage (which could be transitory if they changed the format in future years).

What is unclear is whether MLS Next league membership will attract the top players the way DA used to do so.  Boys aren't as motivated by HS soccer (especially outside parts of the OC and a select few schools elsewhere), so ECNL's normal marketing push against DA on the girls' side isn't as impactful.  Initially, the Boys ECNL and MLS Next leagues are both top heavy with really weak teams at the bottom of their leagues.  The former DA clubs that were good in the past, whether they moved to ECNL or to MLS Next, are generally still good now unless a bunch of players moved en masse.  The pre-existing Boys ECNL teams tend to be weaker and the weaker former DA teams didn't magically get stronger (with a few exceptions where the MLS Next or Boys ECNL version of those teams is basically a brand new set of players).  Because of the pandemic and the late announcement of DA's demise, there wasn't a lot of time for movement.  That's a transitory issue, though, and won't be true going forward.  So, it's really too soon to make any judgments until there are a few "transfer windows," so-to-speak, for the talent to gravitate to one place or the other. 

Boys ECNL also has a proven track record for holding showcases and tournaments and MLS is new at this.  Nevertheless, there's no real magic to that and I expect MLS will be able to catch up fairly quickly, if not almost immediately. The question is whether MLS will put in the same effort to make those events as attractive as possible for college scouts.  That's definitely not MLS' mission, so we'll have to see.  USL just put on an event that has gotten good reviews, so it might be that the pro leagues see it as a benefit that will help it attract the best talent.  Plus, if you have the best talent in one place, the scouts will come regardless.  Could be a transitory advantage for ECNL.


----------



## JPS (Jun 1, 2021)

galaxydad said:


> My take- the MLS teams are and should be much better that almost all other teams. I know- that’s a given
> 
> They can’t afford to travel to only other MLS clubs so they need target practice- thus MLS Next
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that only younger ages, U15 and younger, will play actual MLS Academy teams, not olders.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 1, 2021)

JPS said:


> Keep in mind that only younger ages, U15 and younger, will play actual MLS Academy teams, not olders.





JPS said:


> Keep in mind that only younger ages, U15 and younger, will play actual MLS Academy teams, not olders.


Not this season. The MLS only tourney was reserved for the olders this year.  And... isn't there some Pro+ iteration? 
kind of like the failed Super League, lol... where MLS teams only play MLS teams?
The U14 and younger don't get the same travel as the older and, like it's been said, are in the MLS Next for target practice.

Side note: You the JPS training guy?  Just curious.


----------



## megnation (Jun 1, 2021)

MLS to launch reserves league beginning play in 2021, sources say
					

The new U-23 league will have big impacts on the USL and will consolidate MLS's role in its clubs' player development pathways




					theathletic.com
				












						MLS planning to launch new lower-division league in 2022
					

The new league could benefit MLS both in its talent-development efforts and at the business level




					theathletic.com


----------



## galaxydad (Jun 2, 2021)

IMO- I don’t see the strength of MLS. Path to the pros at 30-40 grand a year? When your shot comes up they bring in an international player at a real salary.

the DAs hated the stepchild way the MLS treated them. That’s going to change with weaker clubs?

I’ll take the college route-not a lot of $$$ on the boys side but getting a chance to play 4 more years and finish a degree is the better bet


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 2, 2021)

MLS is starting their own new D3 division league next year to bridge the gap between NEXT, college, and USL








						Report: MLS launching Division 3 league to bridge top-tier, academy play
					

Major League Soccer will dive straight into the deep end of lower-league soccer in the United States with the implementation of a Division 3 league, according to The Athletic’s Jeff Rueter and Pablo Maurer.




					sports.yahoo.com
				




If you get tryouts or trials in Europe go for it, need a agent most likely but the pay is much better. We have friends that turned down that USL contracts to go try their luck in Europe and make real money.


----------



## 3leches (Jun 3, 2021)

Galaxy and LAFC U15 and above will not compete in MLS next, they will compete in an MLS only league.


----------



## soccersc (Jun 4, 2021)

3leches said:


> Galaxy and LAFC U15 and above will not compete in MLS next, they will compete in an MLS only league.


when is this league going to happen?


----------



## 3leches (Jun 4, 2021)

soccersc said:


> when is this league going to happen?


It's already happening. Galaxy just competed in a MLS only tournie over the holiday weekend.


----------



## Dargle (Jun 4, 2021)

3leches said:


> It's already happening. Galaxy just competed in a MLS only tournie over the holiday weekend.


That was pretty informal.  I think there were only 10 MLS clubs with teams playing in Atlanta and it was on a weekend when there were no MLS Next league games scheduled.  The MLS clubs that traveled a more significant distance are the ones that are more well-financed/ambitious (e.g., Dallas, Galaxy, NYCFC, Philly), while the rest were what would pass for local to Atlanta in MLS terms (Atlanta United, Charlotte, Orlando, Miami, Cinci, Columbus).  That was organized by Atlanta because it really has very few MLS Next teams in the area and entered teams in ECNL this year to try to get its players more games.

The MLS Academy teams are still playing in the MLS Next league with non-MLS Academy teams right now and presumably will be playing in the MLS next playoffs/showcases in Dallas later this month.

An actual MLS-only division of MLS Next for U15 and/or U17 is what people are talking about when they mention MLS Academy clubs going off on their own.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jun 15, 2021)

OliveGroveHarrier said:


> So...did we learn anything about how the mls next versus ecnl comparison looks based on the man city cup results?


From a BU17 perspective, I'd say the similarities between MLS Next and ECNL teams are more notable than the differences. My son's team was "league-less" during fall 2020-spring 2021.  This worked out great, as we got to play a number of MLS Next and ECNL teams in the age group in an informal "coach-calls-coach" kind of way. Not a bad way to organize it actually.  We were also in Phoenix Cup so we got to play against some AZ MLS next teams like Barca, then Man City then just got done with Nationals.  From those games, I guess I'd say that for MLS Next and ECNL teams, the rule seems to be the bigger the brand, the deeper the bench, the more likely they are to play a modular sort of 4-3-3, shifting different players into a pretty set system.  MLS Next Chula Vista was an interesting exception, playing a 3 in the back line up.  In Man City, we needed to tactically adjust and it took us awhile to break them down. As one might expect, we found LAFC to be the most successful in implementing their 4-3-3 ball, having on the whole more dangerous penetration in the final third.  But really, by and large I'd say these teams are all pretty competitive against each other, with the less branded teams compensating by emphasizing big and fast. 

Rather than a MLS Next vs ECNL comparison, I think a more interesting comparison for BU17 might be MLS Next/ECNL teams against the top remaining USYS-oriented teams, such as those advancing far in National Cup.  In National Cup we played a very interesting Strikers team and a really superb FRAM team.  These teams were more like a coach going "I have these pieces, what can I build around them" rather than "let's throw talent at a system and see who rises to the top".  They were more complicated machines. I suspect that distinction may shape the landscape going forward.

But I would love to see a recent match of, say, SD Surf ENCL B04 vs FRAM B04.  Would be interesting.


----------



## SBFDad (Jun 15, 2021)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> But I would love to see a recent match of, say, SD Surf ENCL B04 vs FRAM B04.  Would be interesting.


I’ve seen that match. A friendly back in mid-March as Surf was prepping for Dallas Cup. Good game. FRAM 04s were definitely one of the better non-DA/ECNL/MLS teams I’ve seen play. Some very good players. Well coached. They are better than many MLS-Next and ECNL teams I’ve seen. Talent isn’t always found in the “best” leagues.


----------



## Kante (Jun 15, 2021)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> From a BU17 perspective, I'd say the similarities between MLS Next and ECNL teams are more notable than the differences. My son's team was "league-less" during fall 2020-spring 2021.  This worked out great, as we got to play a number of MLS Next and ECNL teams in the age group in an informal "coach-calls-coach" kind of way. Not a bad way to organize it actually.  We were also in Phoenix Cup so we got to play against some AZ MLS next teams like Barca, then Man City then just got done with Nationals.  From those games, I guess I'd say that for MLS Next and ECNL teams, the rule seems to be the bigger the brand, the deeper the bench, the more likely they are to play a modular sort of 4-3-3, shifting different players into a pretty set system.  MLS Next Chula Vista was an interesting exception, playing a 3 in the back line up.  In Man City, we needed to tactically adjust and it took us awhile to break them down. As one might expect, we found LAFC to be the most successful in implementing their 4-3-3 ball, having on the whole more dangerous penetration in the final third.  But really, by and large I'd say these teams are all pretty competitive against each other, with the less branded teams compensating by emphasizing big and fast.
> 
> Rather than a MLS Next vs ECNL comparison, I think a more interesting comparison for BU17 might be MLS Next/ECNL teams against the top remaining USYS-oriented teams, such as those advancing far in National Cup.  In National Cup we played a very interesting Strikers team and a really superb FRAM team.  These teams were more like a coach going "I have these pieces, what can I build around them" rather than "let's throw talent at a system and see who rises to the top".  They were more complicated machines. I suspect that distinction may shape the landscape going forward.
> 
> But I would love to see a recent match of, say, SD Surf ENCL B04 vs FRAM B04.  Would be interesting.


Olympiacos b05 had a good run in the Dallas Cup, and have seen CSL Prem teams scrimmage ECNL teams that were former DA teams with good results. 

Would argue that non-pro MLS next, ECNL and mid-table+ CSL Prem are all at about the same level within a reasonable range (eg, who wins if Olympiacos b05 plays ECNL SD Surf b05 or MLS Next Nomads b05), and would even go as far to say that some CSL non-prem teams would also be competitive (eg, some gold and even silver csl teams have csl prem level according youthsoccerrankings.us)

On the college recruiting side, biggest delta between non-pro MLS Next and ECNL, and then CSL team seems to be family income. 

Higher income families generally (but not always) at about 50% of the non-MLS MLS Next and most of the ECNL clubs while lower incomes is more at CSL. Level of soccer is same but family's ability to provide academic support (eg, tutoring, SAT course etc) is different. 

College coaches know this and have to meet average entering GPA/Test score goals. So they recruit in player pools where meeting player grade and test score goals will be less of a problem. 

One of the other bummers is that when DA went away so did US Soccer-provided needs-based scholarships for players at non-pro MLS Next clubs, which then led to these players going to CSL prem clubs which increased the quality of play. Not huge numbers but enough to account for a general step up in quality with some teams.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jun 16, 2021)

SBFDad said:


> I’ve seen that match. A friendly back in mid-March as Surf was prepping for Dallas Cup. Good game. FRAM 04s were definitely one of the better non-DA/ECNL/MLS teams I’ve seen play. Some very good players. Well coached. They are better than many MLS-Next and ECNL teams I’ve seen. Talent isn’t always found in the “best” leagues.


My framing for thinking the game would be interesting is: both well coached, great teams, different business models for the clubs but probably comparable parental demographics. FRAM = fast,  technical, adaptable.  When we went up on them in Nat Cup they shifted to something like a 2-1-7 and threw the sink at us.  Surf = from Man City, powerful, like a really athletic team, keep coming at you the same way but also with some nice understandings between the players.  

So, in the reality of it, was one of the two sides able to establish its play on the other, or was it a game of moments?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jun 16, 2021)

Kante said:


> Higher income families generally (but not always) at about 50% of the non-MLS MLS Next and most of the ECNL clubs while lower incomes is more at CSL. Level of soccer is same but family's ability to provide academic support (eg, tutoring, SAT course etc) is different.


I'm an academic type whose kid grew up playing on-so many-IE teams. Your post highlights key dichotomies that resonate.  MLS Next, ECNL branded clubs I think of either access soccer or kids/parents getting thinking they got IDed and can catch a ride. USYS clubs, it's more like community-oriented teams.  Resources, access to good coaching, vary widely, but its generally wholesome stuff.  For the National tournament format it is interesting that at the B04 age group it is Riverside and Apple Valley teams going forward to Regionals. Then if you look at the Facebook pages and Sports Engine posts you  find "go fund me's" and "thanks to a benefactor" to make it happen.  We drove into the Surf complex for the Man City finals and saw at first saw these immaculate fields with sprinklers going round and round.  My son's like "Wow, they water the fields".  Note-those aren't the fields you get to play on.

Here's two stories, not data points, not indicative of the larger picture per se, just stories coming to the end of the whole youth soccer saga, perhaps illustrative of what you are talking about.  First story, we play LAFC as some kind of orchestrated pick up game.  They give us an extra pop-up (nice).  They have yet a third pop up in addition to the second one for their players with a table and coach-looking kind of guys wearing latex gloves working on computers. They brought 4 keepers and played three. They paid for a full Galway Downs ref crew instead of just a center (nice).  We go up on them 4-3 in last part of second half (not that that means anything, who knows what sort of roster they were choosing to put on the field, although I don't think they wanted to lose).  Anyway, its a hat trick for a little shifty striker we had with a nice outside shot and cool as a cucumber once behind the line. Soon after the game, kid gets contacted by a local USL team.  Here's your shot, maybe a contract, here's the dream.  Bites on it, plays against older grown out players and damages his knee.  Out for 8 months.  Second story, holding mid who likes to gets forward and can do some damage, good work ethic, good grades, UC eligible (note that the SAT is going away for UCs), perhaps the type of player attractive to a D1 program.  Mom's bummed because the kid thinks they should just go start making money now.  

I suppose it has always been like this, at the intersection of adulthood and playing forward in the game.  But when you see it happening, you feel it.


----------

